

Why is gender still an issue in 2011? - fling
http://pinchzoom.com/posts/why-is-gender-still-an-issue-in-2011/

======
BillPosters
Love in the office! Think of the consequences... could mean love-making or
worse!

Here's my not-trolling theory: When mistakes happen in projects, or there's
conflicts, smooth resolution is statistically more likely when the group is
all male or all female. Maybe there's studies done on this, I haven't bothered
to look, so could be wrong.

It could also be true that mixed gender groups statistically do better with
maintaining an already smooth operation. So as long as things don't go off the
rails, the mixed gender group might be the way to go.

Some - hopefully few - female employees have it engrained that despite it
being 2011, they are at an unfair disadvantage to begin with. This may
influence, subtly or otherwise, their thinking and judgement at times of
conflict with male colleagues, and possibly in their general approach to work
life. It happens, it's real, but hopefully not a big issue that prevents us
making heaps of love, er.. I mean awesome. Heaps of awesome.

